# DJ wheels



## N.E.K.Biker12 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey guys, 
im having a tough time finding a good DJ wheel seeing that this will be my first DJ bike. i am looking for a 26" wheel that isnt toooo heavy. i will be using it on a yeti DJ fame with most likely a 32 fox float RL. thank guys my price limit for a SET is $400.


Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Atomlab has a bunch of wheels on sale right now.

Azonic Outlaws are good and cheap.

Performance sells the Forte Locos for cheap, they're pretty decent as well.


----------



## N.E.K.Biker12 (Jun 19, 2009)

what is the best wheel you have ridin? dont want to have to replace ealy what do u recommend as best


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

You won't be able to afford the best. Any of the above wheels will hold up fine if cared for properly.


----------



## N.E.K.Biker12 (Jun 19, 2009)

Thank you i have checked on the atomlabs they look to be great. do you have any bad/good experiences with them


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Same league as the azonics, very similar, but the Transition Revolution wheels have worked out great for me
Have Transition wheels on my AM and DJ bikes, never had any problems


----------



## ColorVoyeur (Jun 13, 2009)

I have a set of Azonic Outlaws, and I like them.

My true bullet proof wheelset is a Sun RhynoLite XLs tied to DMR revolver hubs.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

If Outlaws are tensioned properly, they should be far stronger than RhynoLites.


----------



## motown (May 21, 2010)

Revolution wheelset from transition bikes, go to transition website. very affordable, customizable, and fairly tough. Also, don't try to jump anything big on that fork, it is for XC not DJ.


----------



## antonovc (Jun 29, 2004)

or just call up fox and try to send it back to get re valved, if you look at the spec for their new DJ fork its the exact same as a Float R, just designed for DJ stuff.... im sure they could do that to your current fork..


----------



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

I spent most of a year on a set of those Locos from Performance. Really nice wheels for almost no money - I abused them at Ray's, BMX racing, and some trails. The ONLY issue I have is that they didn't have a bolt on rear hub. But, have a machinist buddy helps - he built me a new rear axle for them.

To be honest, my current set of wheels is Profile hubs with Sun Single Track rims. The Profile hubs are far more annoying to deal with that the Locos.


----------



## mmmatt (May 16, 2010)

who sells atomlab wheels in northamerica? other then the website store


----------

